# PUMPKIN BREAD OR CAKE



## NorthernWinos (Sep 14, 2006)

<center>PUMPKIN BREAD OR CAKE</center>

FOUND THIS ON A RECIPE CARD IN MY BOX OF TRICKS....USUALLY I CAN TELL HOW MUCH WE LOVED A DISH BY HOW DIRTY [LOVED] THE RECIPE CARD IS...THIS CARD WAS FAIRLY CLEAN, SO I HAVE MADE IT BEFORE, BUT DON'T REMEMBER IT....

BLEND:
- 2 EGGS
- 1/2 CUP BUTTER OF MARGARINE
- 1 CUP WHITE SUGAR
- 1/2 CUP BROWN SUGAR
- 3/4 CUP SOUR CREAM
- 1 CUP CANNED OR COOKED PUMPKIN
ADD:
- 1 TEASPOON VANILLA
- 1/2 CUP WALNUTS
- 2 TEASPOONS CINNAMON
- 1 TEASPOON ALLSPICE
-1/2 TEASPOON SALT
-1 TEASPOON BAKING POWDER
-1 TEASPOON SODA
-1 TEASPOON LEMON PEEL
MIX:
- 2 CUPS FLOUR

BAKE: 
40 TO 60 MINUTES AT 350*TILL DONE, DEPENDING ON SIZE OF PAN....

GIVE IT A TRY...AND GIVE A REPORT...


----------



## pkcook (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks NW,


That looks tasty. Halloween will be here soon and I'll buy the kids a few pumpkins and me a few. My mother-in-law makes a sweet potato biscuit that will make your tongue slap your brains out



. Last year we substituted cooked pumpkin for the sweet potato and you couldn't tell much difference. 


Pumpkin is such a pain to peel though



. Wish there was an easier way.


----------

